# H litter zu Treuen H�nden



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

*H litter zu Treuen Händen*

1 week photo of the 2 sable boys, the one bi-color boy and the b/t female. 













































OK, enough of this photo session.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh my goodness! How adorable!


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Oh my! What round little bundles of fuzzy fight! So cute <3


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Chunky monkeys!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Adorable :wub:


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Look at those baby ears! And the squishy lil faces!! So fat, so cute, so adorable. Officially following this thread!


----------



## Shepherd Mom (Aug 30, 2010)

OH MY, how adorable, should be against the law LOL so chubby and cute.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

they look adorable and well fed


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

With only 4 of them and 10 spaces at the milk bar they are looking like round little sausages.  I'll post more as they grow. 

I love the color on the yellow collar male.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

hey , you have to share H litter pedigree !


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

carmspack said:


> hey , you have to share H litter pedigree !


SG Jack van de Biezenhoeve IPO3 DM:N/N X SG1 Dejavu zu Treuen Händen IPO3 AWD1 KKL1 B/HOT


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

OMG OMG!!!! Lisa LIKES :wub: a sable!!!!!  

Cute pups!!!!

Lee


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Thank you Sunflower. 

LOL Lee. I am glad the female is b/t, but can appreciate rich color in a sable.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

some nice litters happening here -- nice to see Maineiche present in both Lee's and Lisa's . Good stuff !


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I want a puppy from this litter so bad! I can't wait to see how they mature.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Sweet little sausages.... For now


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Beautiful! My pup just turned 6 weeks old... Can't wait to get him home!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

A little late, but here are the 2 week photos.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

mycobraracr said:


> I want a puppy from this litter so bad! I can't wait to see how they mature.


You should get one :wub: then we could keep seeing pics... love the puppy on his back-too cute


----------



## flashes23 (Nov 21, 2015)

adorable


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

Awwwwwww.....so cute.
Love the one with Mama looking at the camera!!!!!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

3 weeks and our first adventure outside. 

Fat boy. 










Purple collar boy.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Fatboy doesn't want that name...he wants to be called Hammy from now on.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Oh wow puppy kisses:wub:


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

They look great Lisa! Just let me know when you're ready to send me one


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

mycobraracr said:


> They look great Lisa! Just let me know when you're ready to send me one


After the holidays.  :rofl:


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

4 to almost 5 week photos. 

Bi boy (got my ears up) and Fat boy (aren't I cute?). 


















The boys









Fat boy









Purple boy being cute









And the girl now known as Hera


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Fat boy :wub: but bi boy is cute as heck with his little ears up! I love the 5 + week age!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I can't remember how to post videos, but here are the pups traversing the rubble pile behind my garage at just under 5 weeks of age. I dropped my phone and had to reboot so I didn't get them coming down, but here is them going back up to see their auntie Elena. Bi-boy was the first to come down followed by Hera and then purple. Fat boy got distracted by grandma Vala so never came down. Next time I will have just grandma out with me. Less distraction. 

https://youtu.be/oij4kZ57l38


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

He sure is a cutie pie and quite the ham.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Look at them go! Little USAR progeny.. lol

My Hannes grandson, (I think Nick is a grandson) is like that.. He has no issues what so ever with his footing


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

And another video of play? time. Sorry about the "s" word for those under age. 

https://youtu.be/YKx2beSl07w


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Funny and I loved the comment! What a big bully!!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

love that baby girl, she is adorable, of course they all are


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I want the bi boy. Great litter!!!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

He is cute.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

7 week photos

Hera









Bi-boy

















Fat boy


















Purple collar boy, my nephew's favorite.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Fatboy needs a name, FatboyHarley? The heads on this litter is so strong. I can't wait to see how they mature.


----------



## Liulfr (Nov 10, 2015)

Cuties! They look great.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Uploading some video. Since the weather was so nice yesterday, we took them down to the pond again. They thought it was great. 

1st one.

https://youtu.be/Z1YEhNxLOD8


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

adorable pups-love red collar


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

https://youtu.be/UB1cG79ah9Q


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Beautiful pups! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Ryankappel (Jun 19, 2015)

Am I the only one who thinks Puppy Shepherds are a billion times cuter than human babies?


----------



## Liulfr (Nov 10, 2015)

Ryankappel said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Puppy Shepherds are a billion times cuter than human babies?


Definitely not the only one.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Shepherd puppies are the cutest of all babies.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Who is the sable with the dark stripe down his back? Looks like a butthead. I must have him/her lol. The litter looks really nice Lisa. I like how confident and outgoing they all are.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The first video is mostly of purple. The second has fatboy fighting with Hera.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Yup I think purple is who I was thinking of. I was watching in your other videos. They are all very confident. She just seems to be a bit of bully. At least from the videos you've posted. My kinda puppy. I'm a sucker for a strong confident girl.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

They are all bullies. LOL


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

lhczth said:


> They are all bullies. LOL




Lol awesome! They all look great .


----------



## kora44 (Sep 2, 2015)

is parvo not a concern with 7 week pups at a lake?


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

they are all so cute, love the bicolor, his little face has really nice bone structure,


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

kora44 said:


> is parvo not a concern with 7 week pups at a lake?


No, they still carry mom's immunity plus that is my pond on my private property.


----------

